# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Penisbreuk - Artikel

## Agnes574

*PENISBREUK*




> De penis mag dan al geen botten bevatten, hij kan toch breken. Uiteraard gaat het hier om een bijzonder onprettig ongeval! 
> 
> 
> *Oorzaak*
> 
> Meestal is de oorzaak een ongeluk bij de coïtus. Het loopt fout bij de penetratie, die ietwat aan de zijkant en te brutaal gebeurt. De penis stuit als het ware op een obstakel, krijgt een wrong en plots scheurt de tunica albuginea (witachtige teelbalschede). Daarbij is een luide en pijnlijke "krak" te horen.
> De tunica albuginea is het dikke, stevige weefsel rond de zwellichamen, die een stevige erectie mogelijk maken als ze gevuld zijn met bloed. Dit weefsel mag nog zo stevig zijn, als het te hevig gebogen wordt, kan het wel degelijk scheuren. 
> De patiënt krijgt meteen pijn, die soms gepaard gaat met een inwendige bloeding die hevig kan zijn. Vaarwel erectie...
> 
> *Tot slot nog dit: de scheur in de tunica albuginea wordt vaak 'breuk' genoemd, maar dat klopt eigenlijk niet, want van een botbreuk is geen sprake.*


Voor meer informatie: http://www.e-gezondheid.be/een-penis...l/actueel/1299

----------

